# Looking at darts



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I've been thinking about shooting darts for a while now. I found these little guys at an army surplus store a while back to shoot out of my modified speargun. I never did do too much with the idea, but I threw these guys in my slingshot toolbox with the idea I might one day make some pana darts or flechettes. They look like they'll work fine, they actually have a a fairly decent point on them. So I should say that hunting would be illegal with these where I live. But they're going in my bug out bag for a shtf scenario where anything goes and I need more stopping power for larger animals. I'm thinking about getting my Dremel out to slot the tips on a few for broadheads as well. Anyone shooting darts or flechettes that has any tips or ideas please share. 
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Those look wicked!!!!! :shocked: About how much would they weigh?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

If you cut your notch in the tip it should work really good


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

The Norseman said:


> Those look wicked!!!!! :shocked: About how much would they weigh?


Jeeze I didn't even think to weigh them let me break out my scale and have a look...

Holy crap 144.4 grains I didn't think they were that much, these could be little monsters! 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

I wouldn't shoot those frameless. :rofl:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> If you cut your notch in the tip it should work really good


Im thinking it should, I used to make steel broadheads out of old paint scrapers. I'm thinking those should work nicely as I can custom shape their head width to my liking. I want to be able to take a medium sized animal with relative ease, something a raccoon if needed. It also is to serve as a means of taking game at further ranges where kill power of a round ball might not be sufficient.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

The Norseman said:


> I wouldn't shoot those frameless. :rofl:


Not even at my dumbest would I let myself try that Lol! I took a hit in the hand from a marble out of my frameless hunting rig and for about and hour I was sure I had fractured it. I don't tell other to shoot frameless either if they're nervous as it's almost half the battle of doing it correctly. It kind of reminds me of working on a lathe, if everything is going fine it's like magic. But if something goes wrong, it goes very wrong very quickly lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Cut some steel coat hangar wire, bent it and heat treated it. Got some JB Weld steel strength from my neighbor to attach it to the shaft. This stuffs rated at 1200 psi and I wouldn't use any other type of adhesive for this kind of project. I also found this sweet little ergo archery release ages ago in the sale bin at the surplus shop for $5. Always wanted to make a slingbow for use with it but never got around to it. I'm thinking this is going to be a solid set up once I get it buttoned up. Wish me luck. 























Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Brilliant!!! That archery release looks awesome.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Made a pair of them and I must say I'm pretty happy with how they turned out. I certainly wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of one! 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

What slingshot are you planning on using?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Finished up to a nice round 176 grains. These little devil's look pretty cool but I'm too tired to test fire one at the moment. Will test tomorrow on some soup cans and see what the penetration is like.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

They should shoot about like .44 lead only with a point. Man if they fly straight " and I think they should" they are going to be awesome. I see these all the time in stores and never thought about fletchetts. Good thinking buddy! Be safe!!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

The Norseman said:


> What slingshot are you planning on using?


Looking at my scout clone with 2040 tubes pseudo tapered as my dart rig, not totally sure yet.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> They should shoot about like .44 lead only with a point. Man if they fly straight " and I think they should" they are going to be awesome. I see these all the time in stores and never thought about fletchetts. Good thinking buddy! Be safe!!


Dang that sounds gruesome lol. And I agree, when these get tested and if they work they should be some ugly medicine. Just working out how to whip some string to the flights to attach my arrow release. I'll post some pictures of that, I need a little super glue to do it correctly lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Boy these are starting to to shape up nicely. Did a little work, disassembly of the bolt to put everything back together with Krazy Glue to make it rock solid. Hot glue and some strong string with some paracord made a sweet little 'bow string'. Just setting up a d-loop on my sling for the moment and then I'll test then out. Can't lie I'm a little nervous, but that's the nature of trying new & potentially dangerous things. For the record anyone thinking of trying this, don't skip the step of locking things up with CA first. These are designed to be launched from the rear, not the front. As a result they just cheaply seated the tips and flights in there with some low quality glue. If you were to be at full draw and have the flechettes come apart, well... I'll try not to imagine that.

Updates when I've shot a few things. 























Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am not sure that's going to work out how you think is going to don't know what your pouch looks like but take it from me I have put a dart into my hand round ball rock if I was going to shoot one I would shoot it like this


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Here's a vid showing the way this setup works in theory. 






Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I'll pass on the slingshot and just get into throwing darts....homemade darts that is. Yours look almost professional and I think there would be a lot more pride for myself in making them DIY versus buying commercial darts. Been watching youtube videos on making both throwing spikes, darts and DIY dart boards.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> I'll pass on the slingshot and just get into throwing darts....homemade darts that is. Yours look almost professional and I think there would be a lot more pride for myself in making them DIY versus buying commercial darts. Been watching youtube videos on making both throwing spikes, darts and DIY dart boards.


I hear that, I used to throw sharpened roofing spikes as shuriken when I used to throw alot. I got to the point where I could tag pop cans from 20 feet all day long, always thought it would be a trip to take a rabbit with one. Not even sure that's legal, but it would make for a wicked story If you pulled it off lol. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Here they are, I meant concrete spikes. Too many summers on a hot roof lol.

https://www.google.ca/search?q=roofing+spikes&client=ms-android-bell-ca&source=android-browser&dcr=0&prmd=isvn&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjA77K5tqnaAhURRqwKHZrUDkQQ_AUICSgB&biw=360&bih=512#imgrc=hfYExzdIidg-oM:

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Getting back to the flechettes, I think there's something to be said for using a nylon wingnut like MJ did on the arrows in Ghost's video. If the wingnut limiting penetration is a concern, you could always use epoxy ahead of it to make a cone (and to help fasten it in place). Just a thought. Hope you have fun and don't hit your hand, whatever you decide to do


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> Getting back to the flechettes, I think there's something to be said for using a nylon wingnut like MJ did on the arrows in Ghost's video. If the wingnut limiting penetration is a concern, you could always use epoxy ahead of it to make a cone (and to help fasten it in place). Just a thought. Hope you have fun and don't hit your hand, whatever you decide to do


Thanks for the suggestions! I actually was thinking about using the Wingnut technique but decided to give these a shot first. They're actually working pretty well, no hand hits so far, and hopefully none in the future!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------

